# Il caso Ares: la casa delle fiction trash era una setta?



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2020)

La *Ares*, casa di produzione di fiction famose come "Il Bello delle Donne", "L'Onore e il Rispetto" e "Il Peccato e La Vergogna" andate in onda su Canale 5, è diventata un caso. Dopo il discorso nella casa tra i concorrenti del GF Vip 5, *Massimiliano Morra e Adua Del Vesco* con quest'ultima che gli ha detto: "Io non volevo vivere più, poi sono scappata di notte". La Del Vesco ha anche aggiunto che se fosse rimasta lì dentro, sarebbe sicuramente morta.

Parole, che fanno capire che lei si trovava in una *setta *e dalle parole dell'attrice e concorrente del reality, spuntano anche i nomi di Teodosio Losito, morto suicida a gennaio del 2019 e Alberto Tarallo facenti parte della ormai morta casa di produzione delle fiction dalla dubbia qualità recitativa, ma che hanno riscosso tanto successo.

Dagospia si è interessato del caso ed ha intervistato tre attrici che hanno preso parte alle fiction della Ares, come Eva Grimaldi che ha preferito non commentare, Nancy Brilli la quale ha detto che non le piaceva la gente con cui lavorava lì dentro e di essere stata fatta fuori improvvisamente oltre ad aver detto di essere stata costretta a fingere un fidanzamento.

Anche Giuliana De Sio ha confermato che le è stato consigliato dalla Ares di fingere un flirt, prima di un lancio di una loro fiction, ma lei si è rifiutata.

Il mistero si infittisce...

*Aggiornamenti:

Alberto Tarallo, capo della Ares Film, ha diffamato Mediaset. I programmi di Canale 5 come Mattino 5 e Pomeriggio 5, dunque, hanno smesso di parlare del caso ed hanno tagliato tutte le clip che tali programmi hanno dedicato all'"Ares Gate" ma, secondo Dagospia, il motivo è dovuto anche al fatto che la Ares era una partecipata di Mediaset e al suo interno ci hanno lavorato sia Luna Berlusconi che l'ex fidanzata del padre Paolo, ossia Patrizia Marrocco. 

Intanto, stasera Gabriel Garko, il quale è stato molte volte protagonista nonchè volto di punta delle fiction Ares, tipo L'Onore e il Rispetto ed Il Peccato e la Vergogna, stasera sarà ospite al GF Vip. "Dirò cose che non vorreste sentire...Sarà dura, molto dura...Ma da me avrete solo la verità" ha annunciato Garko sul suo profilo instagram.

Ursula Andress, nota per essere stata la prima bond girl, scrive una lettera a Dagospia: "Conosco da molti anni il signor Alberto Tarallo e conoscevo anche il suo compagno di una vita, Teodosio Losito: una coppia esemplare. Ho frequentato spesso la loro casa. Eravamo soliti fare una buona cena e poi tutti insieme a guardare un film. Durante quelle serate ho conosciuto anche Morra e la Del Vesco che mi sembravano completamente a loro agio in quella situazione. Trovo ripugnante che pensando di restare sulla cresta dell’onda, certi personaggi inventino storie assurde come quelle di una setta dedita a Lucifero e altro ancora."*


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Ares*, casa di produzione di fiction famose come "Il Bello delle Donne", "L'Onore e il Rispetto" e "Il Peccato e La Vergogna" andate in onda su Canale 5, è diventata un caso. Dopo il discorso nella casa tra i concorrenti del GF Vip 5, *Massimiliano Morra e Adua Del Vesco* con quest'ultima che gli ha detto: "Io non volevo vivere più, poi sono scappata di notte". La Del Vesco ha anche aggiunto che se fosse rimasta lì dentro, sarebbe sicuramente morta.
> 
> Parole, che fanno capire che lei si trovava in una *setta *e dalle parole dell'attrice e concorrente del reality, spuntano anche i nomi di Teodosio Losito, morto suicida a gennaio del 2019 e Alberto Tarallo facenti parte della ormai morta casa di produzione delle fiction dalla dubbia qualità recitativa, ma che hanno riscosso tanto successo.
> 
> ...



ecco meglio che si diano all'esoterismo perchè nel cinema non mi sembrano molto portati...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Ares*, casa di produzione di fiction famose come "Il Bello delle Donne", "L'Onore e il Rispetto" e "Il Peccato e La Vergogna" andate in onda su Canale 5, è diventata un caso. Dopo il discorso nella casa tra i concorrenti del GF Vip 5, *Massimiliano Morra e Adua Del Vesco* con quest'ultima che gli ha detto: "Io non volevo vivere più, poi sono scappata di notte". La Del Vesco ha anche aggiunto che se fosse rimasta lì dentro, sarebbe sicuramente morta.
> 
> Parole, che fanno capire che lei si trovava in una *setta *e dalle parole dell'attrice e concorrente del reality, spuntano anche i nomi di Teodosio Losito, morto suicida a gennaio del 2019 e Alberto Tarallo facenti parte della ormai morta casa di produzione delle fiction dalla dubbia qualità recitativa, ma che hanno riscosso tanto successo.
> 
> ...



L'unica cosa certa è che la Del Vasco è figa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2020)

Ma la serie Tv Ares su Netflix c'entra qualcosa? Parla proprio di una setta.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2020)

*Aggiornamenti:

Alberto Tarallo, capo della Ares Film, ha diffamato Mediaset. I programmi di Canale 5 come Mattino 5 e Pomeriggio 5, dunque, hanno smesso di parlare del caso ed hanno tagliato tutte le clip che tali programmi hanno dedicato all'"Ares Gate" ma, secondo Dagospia, il motivo è dovuto anche al fatto che la Ares era una partecipata di Mediaset e al suo interno ci hanno lavorato sia Luna Berlusconi che l'ex fidanzata del padre Paolo, ossia Patrizia Marrocco. 

Intanto, stasera Gabriel Garko, il quale è stato molte volte protagonista nonchè volto di punta delle fiction Ares, tipo L'Onore e il Rispetto ed Il Peccato e la Vergogna, stasera sarà ospite al GF Vip. "Dirò cose che non vorreste sentire...Sarà dura, molto dura...Ma da me avrete solo la verità" ha annunciato Garko sul suo profilo instagram.*


----------



## Hellscream (25 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamenti:
> 
> Alberto Tarallo, capo della Ares Film, ha diffamato Mediaset. I programmi di Canale 5 come Mattino 5 e Pomeriggio 5, dunque, hanno smesso di parlare del caso ed hanno tagliato tutte le clip che tali programmi hanno dedicato all'"Ares Gate" ma, secondo Dagospia, il motivo è dovuto anche al fatto che la Ares era una partecipata di Mediaset e al suo interno ci hanno lavorato sia Luna Berlusconi che l'ex fidanzata del padre Paolo, ossia Patrizia Marrocco.
> 
> Intanto, stasera Gabriel Garko, il quale è stato molte volte protagonista nonchè volto di punta delle fiction Ares, tipo L'Onore e il Rispetto ed Il Peccato e la Vergogna, stasera sarà ospite al GF Vip. "Dirò cose che non vorreste sentire...Sarà dura, molto dura...Ma da me avrete solo la verità" ha annunciato Garko sul suo profilo instagram.*



Fa coming out?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Fa coming out?


Può darsi, visto che non si può parlare della Ares.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2020)

Tra un po' salterà fuori che di questa Ares fanno parte Soros e Napolitano


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2020)

*Ursula Andress, nota per essere stata la prima bond girl, scrive una lettera a Dagospia: "Conosco da molti anni il signor Alberto Tarallo e conoscevo anche il suo compagno di una vita, Teodosio Losito: una coppia esemplare. Ho frequentato spesso la loro casa. Eravamo soliti fare una buona cena e poi tutti insieme a guardare un film. Durante quelle serate ho conosciuto anche Morra e la Del Vesco che mi sembravano completamente a loro agio in quella situazione. Trovo ripugnante che pensando di restare sulla cresta dell’onda, certi personaggi inventino storie assurde come quelle di una setta dedita a Lucifero e altro ancora.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2020)

*Colpaccio di Massimo Giletti che, nella sua nuova trasmissione di RTL 102.5, ha annunciato che domenica sera a Non è l'Arena parlerà dell'Ares Gate. E non solo, Dagospia ha aggiunto che il capo della casa di produzione, Alberto Tarallo, sarà ospite. Appuntamento, dunque, domenica 4 settembre alle 20:30 su La7.*


----------

